# The Unofficial Manheim Auction Market Value Thread



## SystemR (May 31, 2006)

hey Arkady can you run numbers for an 08 Audi TT 2.0T? friend is thinking about buying his car at the end of lease

i think it has about 40K miles

can you share summary and actual sales?


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

There is only one sale is the system.


----------



## navy.dco (May 3, 2011)

*Manheim auction price for a 3 series*

Would it be possible to get pricing on 2006 325i or a 07 328i. For the auction site "Manheim Carribean Subasta de Autos" actual sales. Any information would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

navy.dco said:


> Would it be possible to get pricing on 2006 325i or a 07 328i. For the auction site "Manheim Carribean Subasta de Autos" actual sales. Any information would be appreciated. Thanks!


I can't set the MMR to pick up sales data outside the US. But, here are a few screen shots of recent auction runs.


----------



## navy.dco (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info!!! Can you see the car that are going to be auction there on thursday and the post sale results, Thanks this is the site http://www.manheim.com/locations/PRAA/calendar#05/05/2011


----------



## vthirumoorthi (May 9, 2011)

*Have a dealer to pick up a > 2008 328 xi manual in manheim exotic auction*

Would some one help me with some auction pricing. Basically looking for a white 328 xi manual with 20 k miles. Thanks in advance.


----------



## robspages (May 31, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the info Arkady.

Can your search tool search differentiate between manual and automatic transmissions? A dealer contact of mine was telling me that the sticks are too few and far between and are selling for a premium.

I'm specifically looking for auction pricing on a 335i sedan with a manual.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

robspages said:


> Thanks for the info Arkady.
> 
> Can your search tool search differentiate between manual and automatic transmissions? A dealer contact of mine was telling me that the sticks are too few and far between and are selling for a premium.
> 
> ...


What year?


----------



## robspages (May 31, 2011)

Arkady, 2008 or 2009 would be great. Which ever is more representative of upcoming lots.

Thanks!


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## PhillyNate (Jul 27, 2008)

Arkady, you covered just about everything except my current vehicle. 2008 328i coupes (manuals if so specific). I'm getting ready to trade. Thank you.


----------



## robspages (May 31, 2011)

Thanks again Arkady. Is that from recent sales or the upcoming lot?

Also, does anyone have a link to what they consider to be Average, Above and Below Average condition?


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

PhillyNate said:


> Arkady, you covered just about everything except my current vehicle. 2008 328i coupes (manuals if so specific). I'm getting ready to trade. Thank you.


----------



## PhillyNate (Jul 27, 2008)

Arkady said:


>


Thanks!


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

Ark,

It's time to pair the Z3 with a 3 series. I need a backseat finally. Can we please get an auction price 6 month update on some 2008 models? I'm looking at a few right now, need some negotiating power to seal the deal. Some of them have been on lot for 2+ months.

I'm looking at 335 Sedans, 335 Coupes, 328 Sedans, 328 Coupes. All of them must have Premium, Sport, and Steptronic. Everything else is just gravy.

No rush, I'm going in for arthroscopic knee surgery tomorrow, and going to be on the couch this week negotiating by phone and email. Hopefully picking one up this weekend in time for my 33rd birthday.

Much obliged! :thumbup:


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

JustinTJ said:


> Ark,
> 
> It's time to pair the Z3 with a 3 series. I need a backseat finally. Can we please get an auction price 6 month update on some 2008 models? I'm looking at a few right now, need some negotiating power to seal the deal. Some of them have been on lot for 2+ months.
> 
> ...


Manheim prices do not fluctuate that much. Think of it more as a gradual sliding curve. Most of the reports you see in this (and other threads) are current.

Once you narrow down on a specific car, let me know and I will run an updated report for it.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

If the numbers aren't changing that much since January, the only one missing in this thread is a 2008 328i Sedan with Sport/Premium Steptronic 31k miles. They're asking 30k for it.

But if I can get an update on one, I'm leaning towards a 335i Sedan Sport/Premium Steptronic with 20k miles. They're asking 36k.

There about 7 cars within a 200 mile radius I'm interested in, they're all very similar. I'm going to make an offer on them all and pick the best deal. They're all pretty close in spec.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

For what it's worth folks, the MMR reports are not adjusted for options, so there is no need to list options (and the values you see might need to be adjusted up or down depending on how your particular car of interest is equipped). The only things that matter for BMWs in the Manheim database are year, model, transmission, bodystyle and mileage.


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

SARAFIL said:


> For what it's worth folks, the MMR reports are not adjusted for options, so there is no need to list options (and the values you see might need to be adjusted up or down depending on how your particular car of interest is equipped). The only things that matter for BMWs in the Manheim database are year, model, transmission, bodystyle and mileage.


That is really good to know! Thanks!


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## robspages (May 31, 2011)

@Sarafil: Thanks for the info on options. 

@Arkady: Can I get a price check on an '09 335d please?

@ All others - does anyone have a recommendation for a warranty for these since you can't get CPO from an auction?


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

There isn't a lot of data... so I'm showing you the actual runs since the average sample is so small.


----------



## robspages (May 31, 2011)

Arkady said:


> There isn't a lot of data... so I'm showing you the actual runs since the average sample is so small.


Thanks again Arkady. Believe it or not, that is sufficient for my needs (it tells me what the dealer probably paid for their current stock).

I had planned on going to the auction with a friend to get my car, but I am now leaning toward getting a CPO from a dealer. Just haven't decided between a manual 335i sedan and a 335d. The sales data you have posted has been very helpful.


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

There is only one more, and it's not listed in this thread. 2008 328i Sedan Steptronic, with 36k miles.

Thanks again for all the great information everyone!


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## nyquil (Jun 9, 2011)

hi there, I'm hoping someone can help me out. I'm interesting in the selling price of a car sold on 6/3/11 at Manheim. I can message you the VIN, Lane, Run, Mileage, etc. Thanks so much.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

nyquil said:


> hi there, I'm hoping someone can help me out. I'm interesting in the selling price of a car sold on 6/3/11 at Manheim. I can message you the VIN, Lane, Run, Mileage, etc. Thanks so much.


Give me the make, model, color, and mileage and I will see if I can find it.


----------



## nyquil (Jun 9, 2011)

Arkady said:


> Give me the make, model, color, and mileage and I will see if I can find it.


I sent you a PM with the information. Thanks so much.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

nyquil said:


> I sent you a PM with the information. Thanks so much.


Info sent.


----------



## nyquil (Jun 9, 2011)

Arkady said:


> Info sent.


Thank you so much! Very much appreciated.


----------



## chaddi (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi Arkady,

I'm about to move across the country to begin dental school. I need to buy a new car! Could you post auction results on the 2003 and 2004 325i?


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## chaddi (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## mpressive (Jun 24, 2003)

Arkady,

Can you pull up any information on the vin below. I'm curious as find out the history (auction, maint. etc.). Do you have access to this type of information and if so, is it okay to provide. If not please let me know if it's against some forum rule.

WBANW53539CT55598

tx,


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

mpressive said:


> Arkady,
> 
> Can you pull up any information on the vin below. I'm curious as find out the history (auction, maint. etc.). Do you have access to this type of information and if so, is it okay to provide. If not please let me know if it's against some forum rule.
> 
> ...


Hello,

I'm sorry, but I am not able to search by VIN in order to find it's auction run. In order for me to find it, you would need to find out which auction it went through and the date of the run. Then I can narrow the search to see if I can find a specific vehicle.

Arkady


----------



## mpressive (Jun 24, 2003)

Arkaday,

Thanks for effort nonetheless. 



Arkady said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm sorry, but I am not able to search by VIN in order to find it's auction run. In order for me to find it, you would need to find out which auction it went through and the date of the run. Then I can narrow the search to see if I can find a specific vehicle.
> 
> Arkady


----------



## run262 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Arkady,
I was wondering if you could post updated numbers on a 335i sedan for model years 2008 and 2009.

Thanks!!


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## run262 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, great info.


----------



## abem3 (Sep 20, 2004)

Very helpful Arkady, thank you.


----------



## kry01 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you for responding so quickly. I was wondering if you had any experience in figuring out what the value of a 2011 550xi m-sport car w/ sport auto xmission, convience/cold weather pkg, head-up display, and driver-assistance package would be on a car w/ 1500 miles on it.

Thank you in advance


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

sarafil said:


> for what it's worth folks, the mmr reports are not adjusted for options, so there is no need to list options (and the values you see might need to be adjusted up or down depending on how your particular car of interest is equipped). The only things that matter for bmws in the manheim database are year, model, transmission, bodystyle and mileage.


fyi.


----------



## kry01 (Jul 4, 2011)

JustinTJ said:


> fyi.


Thanks. So I guess the question I should ask is how much depreciation should I factor in for a 2-month old car with 1600 miles. I've head a car loses 10% of its value when driven off of a lot.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

kry01 said:


> Thanks. So I guess the question I should ask is how much depreciation should I factor in for a 2-month old car with 1600 miles. I've head a car loses 10% of its value when driven off of a lot.


Is the car a service loaner? Or was it traded back to the dealer?


----------



## kry01 (Jul 4, 2011)

Arkady said:


> Is the car a service loaner? Or was it traded back to the dealer?


was traded back (apparently for a 7-series).


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

kry01 said:


> was traded back (apparently for a 7-series).


hmm, personally I wouldn't touch it. while there are people who don't care about money, doing a trade like that would equate to a loss of thousands of dollars. my bigger fear is that the car was traded back because of a flaw or issue with it. since the car is no longer new you would not qualify for any lemon law protection.

just my 0.02.


----------



## kry01 (Jul 4, 2011)

Arkady said:


> hmm, personally I wouldn't touch it. while there are people who don't care about money, doing a trade like that would equate to a loss of thousands of dollars. my bigger fear is that the car was traded back because of a flaw or issue with it. since the car is no longer new you would not qualify for any lemon law protection.
> 
> just my 0.02.


I was thinking just that. Is there any way to find out about the car's service history?


----------



## kry01 (Jul 4, 2011)

neermind the last question as I just read that BMW does not give out this info. Thanks for all your help though.


----------



## bwind (Apr 16, 2010)

Arkady - could you please look up the auction value for 2008 550i with 40K miles? (Not sure if you'd know, but the dealer trade-in value would be less than this auction value, right?)


----------



## ddc9999 (Jul 7, 2011)

Arkady - would it also be possible to get current east coast (PA) numbers for 07 and 08 328xi's? I'm not sure if options matter or not but I'm looking for cars with auto/premium/cold weather/and possibly sport. mileage is roughly 40k

Thanks!

Ps, I'm looking at buying a used 3 series and Arkday, you are my hero.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

bwind said:


> Arkady - could you please look up the auction value for 2008 550i with 40K miles? (Not sure if you'd know, but the dealer trade-in value would be less than this auction value, right?)




Yes, the dealer will always look to make some profit. The trade in value will be under the auction price.


----------



## Tubernator (Jul 1, 2011)

*almost dangerous*



Arkady said:


>


Arkady,

This is truly helpful. If it is not too much trouble, can you help me with my trade?

Can you give me numbers on a 2009 Acura TL Base w/ Tech?

Knowledge is power!

TIA

T


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## L1Trauma (Sep 19, 2003)

Arkady,

I'd just like to add to the chorus of thank yous. Can you run 2008 M3 Coupe w/ DCT?


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

L1Trauma said:


> Arkady,
> 
> I'd just like to add to the chorus of thank yous. Can you run 2008 M3 Coupe w/ DCT?




Manheim bundles both, 6-spd and DCT in it's report. So don't mind the tranny selection.


----------



## bmwloverinsocal (Aug 10, 2007)

*manaheim price*

Arkady

if its not too much trouble, can you tell me the current auction pricing for this car

2009 335i coupe automatic, <25000 miles. i guess package etc doesnt matter in the auction but I am looking at the car with premium/sports package.

iam just curious as to why there are so little of this model in the market.. theyre only about 10-15 of them in my area (socal) and most of them are ridiculously priced..

Thanks!


----------



## bmwloverinsocal (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Arkady,

any chance you can run the numbers for me for the car in the post above? also can you tell me the average auction price for a 2009 535?


much appreciated


----------



## clancyred (Aug 5, 2011)

*Manheim Price Please*

Looking for a 2005 GMC Yukon XL Denali with about 80,000 miles in the Kansas City area. Really appreciate it!! Let me know if more infomation is needed.


----------



## clancyred (Aug 5, 2011)

Now that I think of it, can you also do a 2006 with the same specs as above?? Thanks!!


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## clancyred (Aug 5, 2011)

Great, thanks for your help Arkady! Does anyone have any recommendations on a flat-fee broker to help me acquire above Yukon XL? Someone in the Kansas City metro area would be great, but not a necessity. You can either PM me contact details or post directly on here.


----------



## NewUser (Jul 13, 2008)

*Manheim price request pretty please!!*

Thinking of upgrading to the 335i. Wanted to check value on:

2008 tiag 328i auto trans, with CA, Premium, Auto Shades. 37.5K miles.

Thanks for any assistance!!


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

From this thread:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=514620

Sedan:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6116760&postcount=45

Coupe:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6101380&postcount=33


----------



## NewUser (Jul 13, 2008)

Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

*X5d Manheim price, please? TIA!*

Looking to get out of a x5d

VRed 2011 x5d premium, sport + 20" wheels, technology, cold weather, prem. sound packages , comfort access and adaptive drive.

Thanks!!


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6242684&postcount=7


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks Arkady!


----------



## x5newbie (Jul 15, 2004)

*Manheim price request*

Looking to trade my wifes RX in for an X5. Here are the details. Tks in advance.

09 Lexus Rx350 (VIN 2T2HK31U79C128301)
23,800 miles


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## BrianUNC (Apr 5, 2010)

*Manheim request - 2010 335i*

I'm looking to take advantage of the good lease numbers on the new Z4s, and was wondering if someone would be kind enough to pull Manheim numbers on 2010 335i sedans. Mine has premium, sport, nav, automatic, satellite, CA, heated seats and 30k miles. Thanks for your help!


----------



## want_a_7 (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm not trying to hijack... but could I please get the numbers for a 2010 G37 Journey sedan with 20k miles... Premium and technology pkgs.
.


----------



## chirawat (May 10, 2009)

*Manheim price request please - 2008 328 sedan*

24k mi with prem/sport/nav - Thanks in advance!


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## chirawat (May 10, 2009)

Thank you very much!


----------



## BrianUNC (Apr 5, 2010)

*Manheim request please...2010 335i. TIA!*

2010 BMW 335i (E90) premium/sport/nav/6AT. Thanks!


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## kry01 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey Arkady,

was hoping you could pull the Manheim data for a 2010 550i gt for me. 

thanks


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## spmd11 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Manheim request 2011 335 with 10k miles - TIA!*

Thank you!


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## BMWFanboy (Apr 27, 2008)

Arkady said:


>


Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## Luka (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Arkady,
I'm lookinga at a:
1. 2003, V8, Limited 4Runner with 55,000 miles and a 
2. 2005 SR5, V6, 4 Runner with 51,000 miles. 
Please advise on auction prices.
Thank's again, 
Luka


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

Luka said:


> Hi Arkady,
> I'm lookinga at a:
> 1. 2003, V8, Limited 4Runner with 55,000 miles and a
> 2. 2005 SR5, V6, 4 Runner with 51,000 miles.
> ...


----------



## JF1174 (Apr 12, 2006)

Arkady, could I trouble you for numbers on a 2008 135i convertible, 36,000 miles, Prem., Sport, Cold Weather, Xenons, Comfort Access, Satellite, Automatic, black metallic paint? Thanks!


----------



## Luka (Aug 31, 2006)

Thank's Arkady!


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

JF1174 said:


> Arkady, could I trouble you for numbers on a 2008 135i convertible, 36,000 miles, Prem., Sport, Cold Weather, Xenons, Comfort Access, Satellite, Automatic, black metallic paint? Thanks!


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

just another friendly reminder. 

Vehicle options don't matter on MMR requests. Manheim just lists transactions by Year, Make, Model, Mileage, Trim Level, and possibly engine/drivetrain or transmission (i.e. V6 vs. V8, RWD vs. AWD). There is no need to say that the car has stuff like comfort access, xenons, heated seats, metallic paint, etc-- the values you see are not adjusted for cars that do or do not have options like those.

For example, look at any of the pics above. The only way they sort the cars is by these items:
YEAR
MAKE 
MODEL (ex. 3-series, 5-series, etc.)
STYLE (ex. 335i Coupe, 135i convertible, X5 5.0i, etc.)

For other cars, it might be something like this:
YEAR
MAKE (ex. Jeep)
MODEL (ex. Grand Cherokee)
STYLE (ex. LIMITED V8 4WD)


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> just another friendly reminder.
> 
> Vehicle options don't matter on MMR requests. Manheim just lists transactions by Year, Make, Model, Mileage, Trim Level, and possibly engine/drivetrain or transmission (i.e. V6 vs. V8, RWD vs. AWD). There is no need to say that the car has stuff like comfort access, xenons, heated seats, metallic paint, etc-- the values you see are not adjusted for cars that do or do not have options like those.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## I Love BMW's (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Arkady, 

Can you look up a 2008 M3 Convertible? Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

I Love BMW's said:


> Hi Arkady,
> 
> Can you look up a 2008 M3 Convertible? Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## PureImagination (Aug 15, 2011)

2006 325i sedan? Thank you.


----------



## Corleone (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi Arkady,

Can you provide the numbers for a 2009 MINI Cooper S Hardtop?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

PureImagination said:


> 2006 325i sedan? Thank you.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

Corleone said:


> Hi Arkady,
> 
> Can you provide the numbers for a 2009 MINI Cooper S Hardtop?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## 1198wi (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Arkady,

when you have time, could you please post the Manheim #'s for a 2011 E92 M3. Chicago region if that matters.

Thanks!


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

1198wi said:


> Hi Arkady,
> 
> when you have time, could you please post the Manheim #'s for a 2011 E92 M3. Chicago region if that matters.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

*3 bimmers*

_Looking to get ready for when the F30 coupe hits the market, thinking I might sell one of my 3 cars now to a friend, would really appreciate manheim values

06 m3 convertbile 4400 miles
06 325cia 12000 miles
02 m3 coupe 22000 miles

No hurry, would really appreciate it, have a friend wanting to buy either the 06 325cia or 02 m3 coupe, I want to hold on to the convertible, probably be buried in it
_


----------



## spmd11 (Jun 25, 2006)

*2011 335d used*

Hey, thanks for your awesome input and quick replies! Looking for manheim on used 2011 335d loaded


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

damills said:


> _Looking to get ready for when the F30 coupe hits the market, thinking I might sell one of my 3 cars now to a friend, would really appreciate manheim values
> 
> 06 m3 convertbile 4400 miles
> 06 325cia 12000 miles
> ...


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

spmd11 said:


> Hey, thanks for your awesome input and quick replies! Looking for manheim on used 2011 335d loaded


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

Arkady said:


> Yes, most dealers use Manheim when setting the price of your trade in. Based on the mileage that you are posting I would expect them to offer you around $13k to $14k for trade.


Thank you


----------



## littlehandegan (Nov 25, 2005)

Arkady said:


> Coupe or Conv.?


COUPE please sir...and skip the 2006

2007+2008 650i Coupe!!!  :thumbup:

Thanks


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

littlehandegan said:


> COUPE please sir...and skip the 2006
> 
> 2007+2008 650i Coupe!!!  :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks


----------



## BMWFanboy (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi Arkady,

Can I get numbers for a 2008 335 convertible (40K miles), please? Thanks  !


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

BMWFanboy said:


> Hi Arkady,
> 
> Can I get numbers for a 2008 335 convertible (40K miles), please? Thanks  !


----------



## BMWFanboy (Apr 27, 2008)

Arkady said:


>


Thanks again! :thumbup:


----------



## Eagles221 (Sep 13, 2011)

Arkady, thanks so much for providing this info if you can. 

I need the VW Passat 2.0T for 2008 and 2009 in the Northeast. Thanks for all that you do. First time poster but appreciate the help if possible.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

Eagles221 said:


> Arkady, thanks so much for providing this info if you can.
> 
> I need the VW Passat 2.0T for 2008 and 2009 in the Northeast. Thanks for all that you do. First time poster but appreciate the help if possible.




Welcome to Bimmerfest


----------



## jcain (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to do all this. :thumbup:

Would you mind looking up the numbers for a 2008 335i Coupe with 30K miles in Southern California? Thanks.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

jcain said:


> Thanks for taking the time to do all this. :thumbup:
> 
> Would you mind looking up the numbers for a 2008 335i Coupe with 30K miles in Southern California? Thanks.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd like to know for my car, 2009 335d 19k miles, if it matters only options it had was the paint and alarm. Located in Texas, so south(?)

Thanks


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

Snipe656 said:


> I'd like to know for my car, 2009 335d 19k miles, if it matters only options it had was the paint and alarm. Located in Texas, so south(?)
> 
> Thanks




I checked the report and there haven't been any recent sales of 2009 335d (the last registered sale was back in July). Because of this, the MMR is showing zeros as the number of averages is based on this months sales. Therefore, I am showing you the actual auction post-sale results for your car. This should give you an idea of what to expect for yours.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the information


----------



## NorthNJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi Arkady - Thanks for taking the time to pull the reports and assist us. It would be appreciated if you would be able to provide a report for 2009 328i xDrive wagon with approximately 20,000 miles for the Northeast region. Thanks in advance for your assistance!


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

NorthNJ_DC said:


> Hi Arkady - Thanks for taking the time to pull the reports and assist us. It would be appreciated if you would be able to provide a report for 2009 328i xDrive wagon with approximately 20,000 miles for the Northeast region. Thanks in advance for your assistance!




There isn't enough data for true averages so I'm showing you the actual sales.


----------



## bimmerbanker (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello, can I please get a price for my 2008 335i, 40k miles, sport, premium, nav, conv, heated seats? I am in Northern California. Lease is up Oct 12 with a residual of $27,720. Thank you!


----------



## unclemoak (Sep 14, 2011)

Arkady,

Would you be kind enough to post the Manheim price for a 2007 335i coupe with auto, premium, sport, and cold weather packages in the Wisconsin area?

Thank you


ETA - here's the VIN if it helps WBAWB735X7PV83261


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

bimmerbanker said:


> Hello, can I please get a price for my 2008 335i, 40k miles, sport, premium, nav, conv, heated seats? I am in Northern California. Lease is up Oct 12 with a residual of $27,720. Thank you!


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

unclemoak said:


> Arkady,
> 
> Would you be kind enough to post the Manheim price for a 2007 335i coupe with auto, premium, sport, and cold weather packages in the Wisconsin area?
> 
> ...


----------



## NorthNJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you! Very helpful information.



Arkady said:


> There isn't enough data for true averages so I'm showing you the actual sales.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

cderr14 said:


> Wow my older 530xi isn't worth anything. Could you see what 09 550i are going for. Thank you!


----------



## tradezilla (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey Arkady. I recently discovered this thread and wanted to better understand the files that you attach. So, based on what I gather, the table in the middle of the screen is the most recent week ending data which shows avg sold prices and avg miles for the sold cars broken into 3 condition types: above avg, avg, below avg

Below that are the predicted values for next week? And to the right of that, are those predictions for next month and a year later? Just trying to understand better.

Also, is there any way to know what options existed on these cars, because that could play a huge impact on pricing.

Lastly, any help on 2006 7 series and 2007 7 series would be greatly appreciated. I'm looking at both i and Li models.

Cheers


----------



## dimkalp (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi Arkady - could you please post values for 2008 535 xiT manual, with premium, nav, sport, hud, winter... ~42K miles

- 

thanks

Dmitriy


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

tradezilla said:


> Hey Arkady. I recently discovered this thread and wanted to better understand the files that you attach. So, based on what I gather, the table in the middle of the screen is the most recent week ending data which shows avg sold prices and avg miles for the sold cars broken into 3 condition types: above avg, avg, below avg
> 
> Below that are the predicted values for next week? And to the right of that, are those predictions for next month and a year later? Just trying to understand better.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I would concentrate on the middle tab as it shows actual sales. The Week Ending portion is showing you actual sales for a rough 4 week period. The months on the right in the middle tab shows you the median average for the whole month when you combine all condition grades.

The lower tab (were they try to predict) you should ignore. Those number mostly mirror the actuals and I have never been happy with the variations. I don't like it when sites try to forecast values (like KBB, NADA, etc.) as most of that data is based on pie in the sky valuations. The reality is that if cars in the condition range that yours is are doing $25k this week, they will continue to roughly pull that number for the next several weeks at least.

As for options, there isn't any way for me to see that on the post sale reports. Keep in mind that these reports are geared towards dealers and when estimating what to offer for a trade in value, it's about the mass average, not whether a car with Nav did $1k more.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

dimkalp said:


> Hi Arkady - could you please post values for 2008 535 xiT manual, with premium, nav, sport, hud, winter... ~42K miles
> 
> -
> 
> ...


----------



## petriej (Jul 29, 2010)

Arkady said:


> Hi,
> ...
> 
> As for options, there isn't any way for me to see that on the post sale reports. Keep in mind that these reports are geared towards dealers and when estimating what to offer for a trade in value, it's about the mass average, not whether a car with Nav did $1k more.


And yet every other request has "with premium, nav, sport, etc."...

People never listen! :dunno: I'm sure we all appreciate your help, though, Arkady! Thank you! I know you definitely helped me buy my X5


----------



## tradezilla (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the info my friend

Mind if I ask some other questions?

I recently downloaded an image which had all the transactions for the last 4 weeks of a similar car, so essentially, the information was in the form of an excel spreadsheet. I could see the green, yellow and white rows similar to how these colors depict car condition.

My question is

1) Is the condition "above avg" just based on number of miles? It seems that all 60k and below vehicles in that file are marked green, with the exception of one which has 64k and is still marked green.
2) Is this "above avg" condition similar to the reports each car comes with in which there is a numerical rating of 1 to5, and also a written inspection report? I read that just because 2 cars are rated 4.5, as an example, doesn't mean they are the same because the written inspection will reveal different issues in each.

Thanks again


----------



## BEAMN (Jun 6, 2011)

Could you post values for 2007 528i with sport pkg, premium pkg, auto, zenon, heated seats with 73K miles in the Houston area? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## littlehandegan (Nov 25, 2005)

My god I cant decide on a vehicle...


2007 Range Rover HSE


----------



## ARX3 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi, 

I'm shopping for a '08 535i (sport package) in Virginia. Could you pull market value for these cars? Also, I'm curious what a particular 535i sold for on or around 8/22/11 pacific region just short of 43k miles.

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

tradezilla said:


> Thanks a lot for the info my friend
> 
> Mind if I ask some other questions?
> 
> ...


Hi,

While the mileage will impact the condition of the car (above avg, avg, below avg), it is not the only factor. The cars are evaluated based on a point scale which land the car into the category you see.

You are also correct that 2 cars that are rated 4.5 could have reached that condition scale on different merits.

Arkady


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

BEAMN said:


> Could you post values for 2007 528i with sport pkg, premium pkg, auto, zenon, heated seats with 73K miles in the Houston area? Thanks in advance for your help.




The 528i wasn't released till 2008. For 2007, it's equivalent is the 525i. I'm including both years as I'm not sure which one you are after.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

littlehandegan said:


> My god I cant decide on a vehicle...
> 
> 2007 Range Rover HSE


----------



## petriej (Jul 29, 2010)

petriej said:


> As for options, there isn't any way for me to see that on the post sale reports. Keep in mind that these reports are geared towards dealers and when estimating what to offer for a trade in value, it's about the mass average, not whether a car with Nav did $1k more.
> 
> And yet every other request has "with premium, nav, sport, etc."...
> 
> People never listen! :dunno: I'm sure we all appreciate your help, though, Arkady! Thank you! I know you definitely helped me buy my X5





BEAMN said:


> Could you post values for 2007 528i with sport pkg, premium pkg, auto, zenon, heated seats with 73K miles in the Houston area? Thanks in advance for your help.





ARX3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm shopping for a '08 535i (sport package) in Virginia. Could you pull market value for these cars? Also, I'm curious what a particular 535i sold for on or around 8/22/11 pacific region just short of 43k miles.
> 
> Thanks! :thumbup:


I don't understand you people.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

ARX3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm shopping for a '08 535i (sport package) in Virginia. Could you pull market value for these cars? Also, I'm curious what a particular 535i sold for on or around 8/22/11 pacific region just short of 43k miles.
> 
> Thanks! :thumbup:




The Manheim post-sale report only allows a rolling 4 week period of data. I can't see anything from August.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

petriej said:


> I don't understand you people.


It's cool.. :rofl::rofl:

If it makes them feel better then what the heck.


----------



## MachtSchnell (Aug 8, 2010)

Okay hoping this thread might be able to help me out. I have a 2008 535 with the fixins in my signature. It has about 62k miles on it. The car was sideswiped passenger side door and front corner panel. The car was fixed by Abra. They replaced front corner and fixed door. I am trying to get lose of value from insurance company of the guy that hit me. How much would a car that has been hit go for and one without.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

MachtSchnell said:


> Okay hoping this thread might be able to help me out. I have a 2008 535 with the fixins in my signature. It has about 62k miles on it. The car was sideswiped passenger side door and front corner panel. The car was fixed by Abra. They replaced front corner and fixed door. I am trying to get lose of value from insurance company of the guy that hit me. How much would a car that has been hit go for and one without.


Hi,

There isn't any way to know if a car that went through the auction had body damage in it's previous life. This is one of the pitfalls of trying to get one at the auction. Even running a VIN through Carfax doesn't always provide its true history.

Sorry.


----------



## MachtSchnell (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## tradezilla (Aug 24, 2011)

Arkady said:


> Hi,
> 
> There isn't any way to know if a car that went through the auction had body damage in it's previous life. This is one of the pitfalls of trying to get one at the auction. Even running a VIN through Carfax doesn't always provide its true history.
> 
> Sorry.


Frame damage and paint thickness meter (or whatever its called) can help in determining bodywork performed, correct?

Also, the challenges of figuring out the issues in its previous life cycle are the same whether one looks at auction cars or cars on dealerships. Afterall, as you said, even a carfax doesnt include a lot of info. So my guess is that it isnt any better buying from a user car dealer either.

Please correct me if I am wrong, I am simply starting my learning curve


----------



## tradezilla (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok so the summary table pretty much gives us last 4 weeks of data. I have seen a transaction list as well that goes back well beyond 4 weeks, if I am not wrong. Do you have access to that as well..how far back can one look into that?

If possible, can I get the last 6 month transactions for 2006/2007 i and Li please?

The point scale you mentioned previously goes from 1 to 5, and not knowing the exact number on the transaction list and simply seeing green/white/yellow isnt as helpful. Any way we can get numbers as well?

Thanks


----------



## Stephenp76 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi there, any chance I can get a report for a 2009 X5 3.0 (27k miles) in the northeast? Thank you in advance!!


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

tradezilla said:


> Frame damage and paint thickness meter (or whatever its called) can help in determining bodywork performed, correct?
> 
> Also, the challenges of figuring out the issues in its previous life cycle are the same whether one looks at auction cars or cars on dealerships. Afterall, as you said, even a carfax doesnt include a lot of info. So my guess is that it isnt any better buying from a user car dealer either.
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong, I am simply starting my learning curve


I was answering in the context of trying to use that data in order to filter the auction runs. While there are ways to tell if a car has been repainted, they are not utilized at Manheim.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

tradezilla said:


> Ok so the summary table pretty much gives us last 4 weeks of data. I have seen a transaction list as well that goes back well beyond 4 weeks, if I am not wrong. Do you have access to that as well..how far back can one look into that?
> 
> If possible, can I get the last 6 month transactions for 2006/2007 i and Li please?
> 
> ...


I don't know how you were shown data that far back. The on-line MMR (which generates the data you see) doesn't.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

Stephenp76 said:


> Hi there, any chance I can get a report for a 2009 X5 3.0 (27k miles) in the northeast? Thank you in advance!!


----------



## tradezilla (Aug 24, 2011)

Arkady said:


> I don't know how you were shown data that far back. The on-line MMR (which generates the data you see) doesn't.


Interesting. So its data broken out for each transaction over the last 4 weeks or so but not beyond that?

Can I request to see that for the 2006 and 2007 7 series, i and Li?:angel:


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

tradezilla said:


> Interesting. So its data broken out for each transaction over the last 4 weeks or so but not beyond that?
> 
> Can I request to see that for the 2006 and 2007 7 series, i and Li?:angel:


Here you go...


----------



## tradezilla (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you so much


----------



## tradezilla (Aug 24, 2011)

Comparing summary tab to transaction table, for instance when looking at 2006 750i, I noticed that if I took the mileage of all cars labelled "above avg" from the transactions table and calculated the avg of the mileage, it was not the same number as depicted by the avg mileage for "above avg" cars in the week ending table of the summary tab. Same thing for the "below avg" numbers.

Curious then how this actually calculates.


----------



## oldskoul (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi there: Can you check for me the numbers on a 2008 Porche Cayenne S. 

49K Miles on it 

I am thinking the Cayenne S over the X5 at the moment? Thoughts people?


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

tradezilla said:


> Comparing summary tab to transaction table, for instance when looking at 2006 750i, I noticed that if I took the mileage of all cars labelled "above avg" from the transactions table and calculated the avg of the mileage, it was not the same number as depicted by the avg mileage for "above avg" cars in the week ending table of the summary tab. Same thing for the "below avg" numbers.
> 
> Curious then how this actually calculates.


My friend, sometimes in life you just need to accept the world as it is. :rofl:


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

oldskoul said:


> Hi there: Can you check for me the numbers on a 2008 Porche Cayenne S.
> 
> 49K Miles on it
> 
> I am thinking the Cayenne S over the X5 at the moment? Thoughts people?




When my wife and I were shopping to replace her end of lease X5 we looked at the Cayenne and the ML350. Really didn't like the ML. The Cayenne wasn't too bad but I just couldn't get past the styling. It looks like they took the 911 and stretched it in all directions. While the car looks amazing, I don't like that style in an SUV. So in the end we got another X5 (but diesel this time).

For the record, we both love it.


----------



## tradezilla (Aug 24, 2011)

Arkady said:


> My friend, sometimes in life you just need to accept the world as it is. :rofl:


I will learn to grin and bear it:rofl:


----------



## afscotch (Aug 28, 2011)

*535xi - 2009*

Hi,
Can you post updated numbers for 2009i and 2009xi? I'm curious if the volume is starting to go up, if more starting to come off lease, etc as well as if the value is changing from the last values you posted for us.

Thanks!


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

afscotch said:


> Hi,
> Can you post updated numbers for 2009i and 2009xi? I'm curious if the volume is starting to go up, if more starting to come off lease, etc as well as if the value is changing from the last values you posted for us.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## afscotch (Aug 28, 2011)

Arkady said:


>


Thanks, Arkady!

Just so I'm reading these correctly, the blocks I should be the most concerned about when I'm using this as a guide to buy a car are the values in the "for the week ending" block, right?

The previous one you posted was:

The week ending Jun 29
Above average sales price: $37,780 with 24,108 miles
The "week ending" set of blocks had 6 total sales and the all white blocks totaled 9

The one you just posted was:

The week ending Sep 26
Above average sales price: $34,364 with 18,760
The "week ending" set of blocks had 12 total sales and the all white blocks totals 20

The values in the block below what I just described are projections, right? Either way the values are declining, which is what I'm really curious about (I'd suspect the '09s are declining with the '12s starting to come out in some models) after making sure I'm looking at the values that are most helpful to me when trying to negotiate a deal.

I'm assuming you are in the car business somehow, which is why you have access to these, would you have a "perfect" time recommendation to try and grab an '09? i.e. when would you expect the volume to start to climb quickly?

Final question, are trade-ins typically lower than these values? I'm thinking a dealer would use the action to get rid of cars he can't sell, and thus would offer less as trade-in in case they send it to auction they aren't upside down on the car.

Many thanks, Arkady!


----------



## flatout18 (Mar 13, 2006)

2010 Toyota Sequoia Platinum, 13,000 miles.

Also, 2008 BMW 550, 26,000 miles with sport package.

thanks a million.


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

2006 Honda Civic LX, 2 Dr coupe with 42K miles in the north east region please.

Thanks a ton.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

afscotch said:


> I'm assuming you are in the car business somehow, which is why you have access to these, would you have a "perfect" time recommendation to try and grab an '09? i.e. when would you expect the volume to start to climb quickly?
> 
> Final question, are trade-ins typically lower than these values? I'm thinking a dealer would use the action to get rid of cars he can't sell, and thus would offer less as trade-in in case they send it to auction they aren't upside down on the car.
> 
> Many thanks, Arkady!


I was in the business in the late 90's and have retained my access since then. Usually, the volume of a certain model year hits a high level around the three year mark. That is when the market is flooded with lease return vehicles.

Most dealers will offer a few grand under Manhiem value for exactly the reason you state. They need to know that if they send your car to the auction they can still make a small profit.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

flatout18 said:


> 2010 Toyota Sequoia Platinum, 13,000 miles.
> 
> Also, 2008 BMW 550, 26,000 miles with sport package.
> 
> thanks a million.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

iwantone said:


> 2006 Honda Civic LX, 2 Dr coupe with 42K miles in the north east region please.
> 
> Thanks a ton.


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

Arkady said:


>


Thank you very much..


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

afscotch said:


> Final question, are trade-ins typically lower than these values? I'm thinking a dealer would use the action to get rid of cars he can't sell, and thus would offer less as trade-in in case they send it to auction they aren't upside down on the car.


Yes, don't expect to get exactly the average MMR value on trade-in. There are several reasons for this:

cars sell at Manheim for more than they would at smaller local auctions... so this is really "top wholesale dollar" for your car
there are fees the dealer has to pay to sell the car at the auction (approx. $200-$500, depending on the sale price)
shipping cost to get the car to the auction (approx. $200-$1000, depending on the size of the vehicle, distance to auction, and type of transport)
timing... if the dealer is appraising your car now, they might not be able to actually bring it to the auction for several weeks (or months)... they will want to make an adjustment for how much they expect the market to drop by that time
recon costs... if your car is a potential retail piece, they will spend some money on it to get it ready to put on the lot ($200-$2000++) and they will want to try and be into your car "front-line ready" for a number that is still somewhat close to MMR so they don't lose their shirts if the car doesn't sell and eventually has to go to auction

for these reasons and more, they try to come in a bit below the average auction value to give themselves some cushion.


----------



## afscotch (Aug 28, 2011)

SARAFIL said:


> Yes, don't expect to get exactly the average MMR value on trade-in. There are several reasons for this:
> 
> cars sell at Manheim for more than they would at smaller local auctions... so this is really "top wholesale dollar" for your car
> there are fees the dealer has to pay to sell the car at the auction (approx. $200-$500, depending on the sale price)
> ...


Thanks for the feedback from both of you, I appreciate it.


----------



## ballsohard (Oct 3, 2011)

I would like the most recent Manheim transactions for the following

04-05 Jaguar XKR Convertible

Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

ballsohard said:


> I would like the most recent Manheim transactions for the following
> 
> 04-05 Jaguar XKR Convertible
> 
> Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

Ark, when you get a minute:

2009 BMW 328i Sedan 21k miles, auto. SE region.

2007 Porsche Cayman 8k miles, auto, SE region.

Much obliged for the information.


----------



## Indycar (Jan 22, 2006)

*2008 m3*

I would like the most recent figures for a 2008 M3, fully loaded, 6 MT, Sedan, J. Black, 14K miles (yes that is correct - 14K)

My 3 year lease is up in about 4 months and I must decide what to do.

Thanks a bunch in advance.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

JustinTJ said:


> Ark, when you get a minute:
> 
> 2009 BMW 328i Sedan 21k miles, auto. SE region.
> 
> ...


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

Indycar said:


> I would like the most recent figures for a 2008 M3, fully loaded, 6 MT, Sedan, J. Black, 14K miles (yes that is correct - 14K)
> 
> My 3 year lease is up in about 4 months and I must decide what to do.
> 
> Thanks a bunch in advance.


----------



## bmwloverinsocal (Aug 10, 2007)

Arkady,

Can you please run the latest numbers for me (i know i asked some info before, just wanted to see how much the values have dropped in couple months:

2010 335i coupe auto transmission 15K miles
2009 335i coupe auto transmission 25K miles
2008 335i coupe auto transmission 35K miles

all in socal area.

all help greatly appreaciated.

Thanks!


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

bmwloverinsocal said:


> Arkady,
> 
> Can you please run the latest numbers for me (i know i asked some info before, just wanted to see how much the values have dropped in couple months:
> 
> ...


----------



## bmwloverinsocal (Aug 10, 2007)

WOW! that means that the value of these used cars are actually going up!!! Unbeleivable. The average price of the 2009 coupe is 3000$ over what it was in mid August. Not good for buyers!  

Someone please tell me this is not normal!


As always, thanks for your help Arkady!


----------



## jmarino21 (Sep 17, 2011)

Arkady,

Could you please provide numbers for 2009 Toyota Corolla LE, midwest/great lakes region?

Thanks in advance,

James


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

jmarino21 said:


> Arkady,
> 
> Could you please provide numbers for 2009 Toyota Corolla LE, midwest/great lakes region?
> 
> ...


----------



## afscotch (Aug 28, 2011)

Arkady,
Are you able to potentially pull results from a specific auction? I've seen some ask for a specific model from a specific date range??

If so, I'm trying to track down some info on a 2010 535i that was sold around Aug 22. According to the carfax it was the "auto auction, midwest region" The car would have had ~29,767 miles on it. 

Some info I'm finding is making me a little suspicious of the car.

Thanks a ton!


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

afscotch said:


> Arkady,
> Are you able to potentially pull results from a specific auction? I've seen some ask for a specific model from a specific date range??
> 
> If so, I'm trying to track down some info on a 2010 535i that was sold around Aug 22. According to the carfax it was the "auto auction, midwest region" The car would have had ~29,767 miles on it.
> ...




Looks like you're lucky today...


----------



## afscotch (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks a lot!! This really helps. They didn't CPO it so I now have a great sense of their cost. 

I posted a different post in the dealer forum about my concerns...I'd appreciate any thoughts you might have. Seems low for a 2010...it has m-sport, comfort access, premium, park distance, cold weather, m-sport wheel and 29,000 miles...and value package (????, not list as an option according to automotive.com)


Sent from my ADR6350 using Bimmer


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

afscotch said:


> Thanks a lot!! This really helps. They didn't CPO it so I now have a great sense of their cost.
> 
> I posted a different post in the dealer forum about my concerns...I'd appreciate any thoughts you might have. Seems low for a 2010...it has m-sport, comfort access, premium, park distance, cold weather, m-sport wheel and 29,000 miles...and value package (????, not list as an option according to automotive.com)
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Bimmer


Did you check the cars history? Is it clean? Without seeing the car in person there isn't any way for me to say if the price is right or not. As you can see, some do less and others more. It really comes down to the cars condition (and mileage to a lesser extent).


----------



## afscotch (Aug 28, 2011)

I've checked the car fax thing but not auto check thing. The service history is in the other post. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Bimmer


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

how about a 2008 MINI Cooper Hardtop, 13,000 miles, california car, non S, auto


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

kjboyd said:


> how about a 2008 MINI Cooper Hardtop, 13,000 miles, california car, non S, auto


----------



## slip10 (Jul 30, 2009)

Can I get the Midwest price of a 2006 330i x drive. 45k miles Thanks!


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

slip10 said:


> Can I get the Midwest price of a 2006 330i x drive. 45k miles Thanks!


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

2009 X5 35D with 45k miles in NorthEast.

Thnx in advance!!!


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

Arkady, any chance you can get me numbers for the following car?

2005 Scion tC / manual / 60k miles / Western (So. Cal)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

The BoatMan said:


> 2009 X5 35D with 45k miles in NorthEast.
> 
> Thnx in advance!!!


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

hyperzulu said:


> Arkady, any chance you can get me numbers for the following car?
> 
> 2005 Scion tC / manual / 60k miles / Western (So. Cal)
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## rockemsockem (Oct 11, 2011)

2011 E92 M3 Coupe AUTO please.

Thank you!


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

rockemsockem said:


> 2011 E92 M3 Coupe AUTO please.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Solo1 (Oct 1, 2006)

Looking for 2007 2008 2009 328i coupe stats. Mileage less than 50k. Southeast region if it makes a difference.
Did not see any recent posts. 
Thank you!


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

Solo1 said:


> Looking for 2007 2008 2009 328i coupe stats. Mileage less than 50k. Southeast region if it makes a difference.
> Did not see any recent posts.
> Thank you!


----------



## Solo1 (Oct 1, 2006)

excellent! Thank you!


----------



## lohimike (Nov 28, 2010)

*2010 535i GT*

Arkady:
I recently missed out on two 2010 535i GT's the're a rare bird and I have a broker who said he couldpick one up in the south east or Florida high end auction. Any way to see what these cars are going for @ Auction lately.
Many thanks!!!


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

lohimike said:


> Arkady:
> I recently missed out on two 2010 535i GT's the're a rare bird and I have a broker who said he couldpick one up in the south east or Florida high end auction. Any way to see what these cars are going for @ Auction lately.
> Many thanks!!!


----------



## wjjklj (Dec 19, 2008)

Can I get the auction data on a 2004 BMW 330i? Thank you.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

wjjklj said:


> Can I get the auction data on a 2004 BMW 330i? Thank you.


----------



## Solo1 (Oct 1, 2006)

Looking at 328i convertibles 2007 2008. Also, 335i convertibles if at all possible. Could I see a glance? Thanks in advance! David


----------



## Pelucida (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi,

Can I get the price on two vehicles I will be trading in the South Florida area:

1) 2004 Cadillac Escalade 2wd base 50k miles

2) 2005 Cadillac CTS auto 33k miles

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Nasty Nate (Oct 16, 2011)

Arkady,
Long time lurker, first post. Thanks so much for this thread, it has made for great reading and an excellent resource. I am looking at a 2011 335D sold at auction in the Southeast on 10/3/11. 9000 miles. Currently for sales from a dealer Can you run a 2011 335D query for the Southeast region for the last month? thanks so much in advance.


----------



## xi2d (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Arkady,

When you get the chance, can you pls provide numbers for:

-2010 x5 diesel, ~27,000 miles, west coast

-Price for a grey 2010 335d, ~37,232 miles auctioned ~September this year.

Thank you!


----------



## A8540TDI (Jan 2, 2011)

Arkady, great service you provide! If possible, could you check for a 2003 BMW 540i. 80k miles. Thanks.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

alwaysbored786 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Do you mind letting me know avg price for a 07-08 335i 6 speed? coupe or sedan (i have no preference). I've been looking EVERYWHERE for auction prices and i cant find them . preferably 80k or less miles
> 
> ...


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

Gup said:


> In the northeast, looking for following:
> - 2009 infiniti fx35 awd with around 20K miles
> - 2009 fx 45 with around 20k miles
> - 2010 toyota 4runner with around 20K miles
> ...


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

xi2d said:


> Hi Arkady,
> 
> When you get the chance, can you pls provide numbers for:
> 
> ...




I ran a search for the 335d and came up with nothing.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

A8540TDI said:


> Arkady, great service you provide! If possible, could you check for a 2003 BMW 540i. 80k miles. Thanks.


----------



## alwaysbored786 (Jul 15, 2009)

01Byte said:


>


Thank you so very much!!! AHHH I LOVE YOU (no **** =D)


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

alwaysbored786 said:


> Thank you so very much!!! AHHH I LOVE YOU (no **** =D)


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

:freakdanc


----------



## Gup (Mar 25, 2011)

Got some more to bother you with! In the northeast:
- 2007 acura mdx awd with around 20 K miles
- 2007 lexus rx 350 awd with around 20K miles
- 2009 nissan murano awd with around 20K miles
- 2008 toyota highlander awd with about 20K miles
- 2009 honda pilot awd with about 20k miles

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## xi2d (Oct 25, 2009)

01Byte said:


> I ran a search for the 335d and came up with nothing.


Thanks for providing!

G


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

Gup said:


> Got some more to bother you with! In the northeast:
> - 2007 acura mdx awd with around 20 K miles
> - 2007 lexus rx 350 awd with around 20K miles
> - 2009 nissan murano awd with around 20K miles
> ...


Umm, you need to help me understand why you need such varied MMR info. Keep in mind that I do these manually in order to help people either trade their car in or better understand once they selected a *specific* car to buy. Running endless reports on every make and model is not possible.

Once you select a specific car, I'll be more than happy to run a report for you.


----------



## Gup (Mar 25, 2011)

OK sorry. I am looking to get a used truck and trying to get an idea of what stuff runs around.


----------



## SwaggTX (Nov 13, 2011)

Can you please provide numbers for:

-2006-2008 Buick Lucerne CXS


Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

SwaggTX said:


> Can you please provide numbers for:
> 
> -2006-2008 Buick Lucerne CXS
> 
> Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## SwaggTX (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks so much!!!

Forgive me, but I'm having trouble understanding what I'm seeing. For example, on the 2008 Lucerne CXS, in the top row the auction averages says sales price $18,773 with 23,378 miles. Then in the bottom row, the above average auction price says $15,600 with a retail price of $19,350. Could you help me understand? 


Thanks again!!!


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

SwaggTX said:


> Thanks so much!!!
> 
> Forgive me, but I'm having trouble understanding what I'm seeing. For example, on the 2008 Lucerne CXS, in the top row the auction averages says sales price $18,773 with 23,378 miles. Then in the bottom row, the above average auction price says $15,600 with a retail price of $19,350. Could you help me understand?
> 
> Thanks again!!!


Look at the dates... the top and bottom sales averages are for different date ranges.

The retail price is just an estimate and can be ignored.


----------



## SwaggTX (Nov 13, 2011)

01Byte said:


> Look at the dates... the top and bottom sales averages are for different date ranges.
> 
> The retail price is just an estimate and can be ignored.


Ahhh ok. It is crazy how a week can swing the prices by that big of a margin!


----------



## tuonoR (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks for providing this! Could you post the manheim summary for 2010 and 2011 Z4 s30i's?


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

tuonoR said:


> Thanks for providing this! Could you post the manheim summary for 2010 and 2011 Z4 s30i's?




There's not enough recent sales data for averages so I am showing you actual sales for 2010 MY.


----------



## tuonoR (Feb 16, 2006)

01Byte said:


> There's not enough recent sales data for averages so I am showing you actual sales for 2010 MY.


Perfect! Many thanks.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

randyjstark said:


> Thanks a MILLION! Negotiating a deal today on a car with 11000 miles... They are asking 40,995 - what do you think is a reasonable offer for me to give? 37-38k? Or should I be more aggressive with an offer like 35?


That really depends on the condition of the car and how badly you want it. They won't sell it even close to $35k. However, $37k or $38k is a valid offer and should be doable.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

im_derrick said:


> Awesome thread. I was hoping for some helping with a
> 
> 2010 Mercedes-Benz E550 Sedan with 20k miles and also 30k miles in the So Cal Area.
> 
> ...




The data size is very small so I'm showing you the actual sales. Also, I took a quick look and don't see any sale that matches the black sedan you are looking at.


----------



## medbusiness (Mar 4, 2007)

01Byte...Hello fellow Philadelphian!!! What are 2011 M3 Convertibles loaded with 12,500 miles going for at Manheim auctions...looking to trade mine in for an SUV...having your data may help me save some money! Thanks a million for your time and effort...it means a lot to all of us!


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

medbusiness said:


> 01Byte...Hello fellow Philadelphian!!! What are 2011 M3 Convertibles loaded with 12,500 miles going for at Manheim auctions...looking to trade mine in for an SUV...having your data may help me save some money! Thanks a million for your time and effort...it means a lot to all of us!


----------



## Nasty Nate (Oct 16, 2011)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Nasty Nate
> Byte,
> Thanks: 2010 G37S sedan, mileage at FL auction 15,656, listed color is gray, not sure if that is the official name
> ...


BYTE,
I was hoping this add'n request was included on the query you previously ran above, however it appears it was just barely cut off. I am looking for the auction price on a black 2010 Black G37S sedan sold at an Illinois auto auction on 11/14/11 with 23,718 miles.

Additionally any info on a 2011 Gray VW Tourareg TDI sold at florida auction on 11/28 with 19,160 miles?

lastly I have read mixed results about shopping auto auctions using a broker. Anyone have good results with this buying process? I had one person tell me he never buys from auction as those cars have all been passed up by dealers before going to auction and usually are not in the greatest condition. The prices at these auctions are very appealing but I have not been able to locate a reputable broker who will shop auctions. Anyone with a reccomendation or someone they could possibly put me in contact with? or any other helpful advise? Thanks


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

Nasty Nate said:


> BYTE,
> I was hoping this add'n request was included on the query you previously ran above, however it appears it was just barely cut off. I am looking for the auction price on a black 2010 Black G37S sedan sold at an Illinois auto auction on 11/14/11 with 23,718 miles.
> 
> Additionally any info on a 2011 Gray VW Tourareg TDI sold at florida auction on 11/28 with 19,160 miles?
> ...


I was able to find the G37 but not the VW.

Shopping the auctions directly is much tougher than most people realize. When a dealer buys 20 cars and one or two need more work before he can sell them that's one thing. When you buy a car and find out it needs a few grand to make it shine that's another. This is why most dealers don't want the hassle of taking people to the auction. It's not worth the headache. Almost all of the brokers I know that do take people will charge $500 per trip regardless if you buy a car or not.

I have always stated that the Manheim MMR should only be used as a pricing guide. But, when it comes to actually buying a car, either buy it from a private party or a dealers lot. I assure you that the money you think you are saving will almost always cost you in the end. Paying a few thousand dollars above Manheim isn't a huge deal when it enables you to shop for the exact car you want in the exact condition you need.

As for your friend, I would disagree. I have seen low mileage queens along side high mileage whores at the auctions.


----------



## im_derrick (Aug 2, 2006)

01Byte said:


>


Thank you sir.


----------



## carman26 (Oct 4, 2007)

Can you please provide the Manheim auction value for a 2008 M3 Convertible (w/most options) with 44,500 miles in the Midwest (Michigan)?


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

carman26 said:


> Can you please provide the Manheim auction value for a 2008 M3 Convertible (w/most options) with 44,500 miles in the Midwest (Michigan)?


----------



## carman26 (Oct 4, 2007)

01Byte said:


>


Thank you very much! And, for being so quick! Awesome


----------



## BigPat3472 (Jul 16, 2011)

Very curious about my car.... 2003 E65 102k in NY?? Would he greatly appreciated

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Bimmer


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

BigPat3472 said:


> Very curious about my car.... 2003 E65 102k in NY?? Would he greatly appreciated
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Bimmer


----------



## BigPat3472 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks alot

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Bimmer


----------



## Sluurrpee (Jan 31, 2009)

*2010 Honda Accord #s*

01Byte,

Can you help with the numbers on 2010 Honda Accord Coupe LX-S automatic with 20,000 miles? Car is located in Colorado. Looking to off load it for a new 3.

Thanks!


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

Sluurrpee said:


> 01Byte,
> 
> Can you help with the numbers on 2010 Honda Accord Coupe LX-S automatic with 20,000 miles? Car is located in Colorado. Looking to off load it for a new 3.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

*Attention*

Hello,

Due to circumstances outside of my control I will no longer be able to offer this service.

Thank you.


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear Ark, thanks for all of the great info you've given members over time.


----------



## lohimike (Nov 28, 2010)

*Thanks Again*

Arki; well done for all your support. I figured this would come about @ some point. Assisting members with BMW Questions I thought was the main purpose. I think some of the requests started to get out of line , but you still tried to help.
Again thank you for all you have done for the forum.


----------



## Sluurrpee (Jan 31, 2009)

*Thanks for the help!*


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Arkady,
I appreciate all of the help you have given me, my family and friends.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

afghansoldier14 said:


> I'm going to the Manheim Auction on Thursday to the one in Pennsylvania I believe so cause I live in VA and I was wondering if you could show me the listing of BMW 335i, BMW 335xi, and BMW M3 from the years 2008-2012 coupe. It would be much appreciated.


Hello,

I'm sorry. The request line has been out of commission for quite a while now (see the few previous posts).

However, if you are planning to attend Manheim, then I assume that you are having a dealer take you. In that case the dealer who is taking you should be able to show you both, the pre and post sale results.

Good luck.


----------



## littlehandegan (Nov 25, 2005)

Can you run 2009-2010 335d. 


Thanks


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

littlehandegan said:


> Can you run 2009-2010 335d.
> 
> Thanks


Not the brightest light on the tree... are ya.


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

01Byte said:


> Not the brightest light on the tree... are ya.


That's a lot nicer than what I had written last night, and then decided to delete.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

01Byte said:


> Not the brightest light on the tree... are ya.


:rofl:



JustinTJ said:


> That's a lot nicer than what I had written last night, and then decided to delete.


I really think some people just post in threads without actually reading the threads to see the progress of the conversation. Bet he did a search (Google or fest), found the thread title, and posted what he wanted without reading one post. There can be no other explanation to why we get these insane thread revivals posting outdated questions or information. No one can be so stupid as to read the whole thread, notice that the service is no longer being provided (as was said repeatedly) and then still post asking for Manheim information.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

One way to solve that is to lock this thread, and perhaps put a note in the first post saying this service is no longer available.


----------



## Batesone (Jun 6, 2012)

*350Z Roadster 2007-2008*

Can you please provide the auction price for 2007 - 2008 350z roadster?
Thank you.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> One way to solve that is to lock this thread, and perhaps put a note in the first post saying this service is no longer available.


Can we please lock this thread already?


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

sarafil said:


> can we please lock this thread already?


+1,000,000,000,000,000


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

Batesone said:


> Can you please provide the auction price for 2007 - 2008 350z roadster?
> Thank you.


wow :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

oh and +100000000 to what Sarafil said. Lock'em danno...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Batesone said:


> Can you please provide the auction price for 2007 - 2008 350z roadster?
> Thank you.


Are you aware that for some unimaginable reason 350Z values are hyper inflated? Seriously. I appraised one just the other day.

Who'd have thunk?

:dunno:

It seems pretty :loco: to me for a Nissan...

Anyway, as requested, I am going to lock this thread now.

:angel:


----------

